# Terminating "Sending" messages in MAIL



## Kenton13 (May 26, 2009)

Sometimes when I am "Sending" an e-mail in Apple's "MAIL" program I want to stop the message from sending. I cannot find an easy way to do that. The best way would be to have a "Sending" mailbox appear in the left column of the window, open it and click on the stalled e-mail or the one I wish to stop from sending. Any thoughts or plans on how to get that to happen?

Currently I have to drill down into the Library, Mail, Mailbox, Sending heirarchy. 

I am a .mac account holder and have the MAIL program set-up to use that as my mail server.

I am also running MAC OS X 10.5.7 and MAIL 3.6 on a slightly creaky POWERBOOK G4.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

While it is sending the message, there should be a status box in the lower left of the window that has a status bar when sending or receiving, and there is a circle with an x in it next to the status bar. Clicking that x will stop sending or receiving. Once that bar is gone, the message is out of your hands.


----------



## Kenton13 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks sinclair_tm.

I didn't really lay out the problem I was having as accurately as I should have.
I had just moved to a new office and was having trouble with my outgoing server and the link to it for my Mail program. I was receiving mail, but not able to send it out and as a result, the status box was there, but no status bar, and no circle with an "X". All I was getting was an interminable spinning-spokes wheel next to my "Sending" mailbox with no easy way to stop it.

I have now resolved my link to the outgoing server and the status bar appears as you indicated. I ran a test on an unlinked server and found the only way to get the outgoing message deleted was to go into my Library/preferences for Mail/mailbox/outbox - find the messages in the outbox and delete them there.

Once again, thanks for your prompt reply.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If a message is in the outbox, then it has been sent already as far as I know. the items listed there should be the same ones in the Sent folder in Mail.


----------

